# Quality of Makeup from Ulta Brand



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 10, 2012)

right now Ulta is doing a B2G2 and I wanted to buy some stuff if the quality of them was at least ok. Anyone have experience with the Ulta brand makeup and would care to share?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Feb 10, 2012)

I have only bought a few things from the Ulta line and they are hit or miss.  Some eyeshadows work wonderfully while other have like no pigment unless I really dig in.  The waterproof automatic eyeliners do not stay put very well.  The palettes are also very hit or miss with the eyeshadows.  The face powders/blushes and lipsticks pans are all good.  The nail polish is also good.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 10, 2012)

hmmm the eyeshadows are what I was eyeing.


----------



## Tulipp (Feb 10, 2012)

Every eyeshadow i've tried from ULTA have been pigmented and great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you should buy them in person though.


----------



## hahaurbleeding (Feb 10, 2012)

I personally like the Ulta brand a lot... the eyeshadows that are in more neutral colors are great (I use them for everyday), mineral shadows are nice, but the more "pigmented" colors like a red or teal did not hold much pigmentation to me.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't tried the eyeshadows, but their nail polishes seem very thick to me.


----------



## AbstractBeauty (Feb 11, 2012)

I frequently shop at ULTA. I haven't had any problem with their eye shadows which is one of my 3 frequented items, the other 2 being eyeliner and mascara. I love everything I've gotten from ULTA so far and have had no problems with the cosmetics purchased from the store. One of my definitely favorite shadow quads is the smokey eye one. Its easy to use and I've had it for over a year, even though I frequently wear a smokey eye.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would definitely recommend ULTA, but in person so that you at least have some idea of what you're getting.


----------



## AbstractBeauty (Feb 11, 2012)

I frequently shop at ULTA. I haven't had any problem with their eye shadows which is one of my 3 frequented items, the other 2 being eyeliner and mascara. I love everything I've gotten from ULTA so far and have had no problems with the cosmetics purchased from the store. One of my definitely favorite shadow quads is the smokey eye one. Its easy to use and I've had it for over a year, even though I frequently wear a smokey eye.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would definitely recommend ULTA, but in person so that you at least have some idea of what you're getting.


----------



## shescrafty72 (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree that the Ulta brand, as all brands do, has its hits &amp; misses. Some eyeshadows are great, but others lack pigmentation. I like their auto waterproof black eyeliner, but I will say that I have had some sticks that were darker than others. Like their blushes, hate their mascaras...Overall it's a fairly decent brand &amp; the B2G2 sale makes it definitely worth giving it a try.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks ladies for your informative posts!


----------



## Krystal J Weir (Feb 18, 2012)

i ADORE ulta brand mineral loose eyeshadow... however tonight i went to buy some to only realize they no longer carry it! so very disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## william55623 (Feb 18, 2012)

Agree with you!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

I really love their gel eyeliner, but I've never used a different gel eyeliner so there is that.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 25, 2012)

I got the 13 pcs GWP and I've tried the lipstick, eye-quad, nail-polish and mascara.  The lipstick good, eye-quad's got good pigment, nail polish is thicker then average but the mascara is no-good.  

I tested it on the back of my hand first... despite several rounds of swirling, there was barely any product on the brush and after application the mascra won't set at all and smudges quite easily, it had the consistancy of $1 drug store halloween make-up.  It was too thick to coat the brush but yet never set enough to not smudge.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 26, 2012)

I really like ULTA's lip stain, which I also use as a cheek stain.  The ingredients are natural based (fruit pigments) and I like the smell. I've got Love Connection and Lucky in Love.





I also picked up some of the lip pencils recently and I like them as well.  They were on sale for $2.99 and had a BOGO offer, so I figured why not?  For that price they are good and I like the colors, but the quality is just so so, IMO.





I tried their eye shadows from a GWP and thought they were decent.  The one nail polish I've tried was streaky but manageable, but I doubt I would purchase any more unless it was a wow color.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 28, 2012)

Update on the Ulta GWP...  it's trouble, chuck it!!

I usually rinse my brushs first and the water was streaking black as a gently twired it in a glass.  I set it down and watched the water streak blacker and blacker.  Then I poured it out, rinsed it under running water, submerged it in clean water and went to bed.  This morning the water is ink-black with a strong petro-chemical smell, something like the odor emited by a plastics and rubber products warehouse.  

The material used is highly unstable and should not be used on your skin.  Now the whole 12 pcs GWP is suspect as it is all made in the 'Middle Kingdom'.  The dusting powder that I purchased for this GWP is made in Canada, so there's a good level of confidence, do double check your Ulta brand products so you know where it's made... manufacturing 'compliance' practices are nearly non-existant in the 'Middle Kingdom' (I worked there for 6 months with Eli Lilly).  This is the very large continental country near Japan, Taiwan, Korea, Singapore whose name begins with the letter 'C'.


----------



## corvettekrista (Aug 28, 2012)

> I got the 13 pcs GWP and I've tried the lipstick, eye-quad, nail-polish and mascara. Â The lipstick good, eye-quad's got good pigment, nail polish is thicker then average but the mascara is no-good. Â  I tested it on the back of my hand first... despite several rounds of swirling, there was barely any product on the brush and after application the mascra won't set at all and smudges quite easily, it had the consistancy of $1 drug store halloween make-up. Â It was too thick to coat the brush but yet never set enough to not smudge.Â


 I had just about the opposite experience. I loved the mascara, hated the eye quads, lipstick meh, but nice vampy color. I didn't try their nail polish but I have used their brand before and some are great &amp; some not so great.


----------



## corvettekrista (Aug 28, 2012)

> I really like ULTA's lip stain, which I also use as a cheek stain.Â  The ingredients are natural based (fruit pigments) and I like the smell. I've got Love Connection and Lucky in Love.


 I love the lip stain too, 8/10. It doesn't really set well, but it's almost like gloss and stain in one, non sticky, staining, smells nice. I don't care for the sephora brand lip stain.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the lip stain too, 8/10. It doesn't really set well, but it's almost like gloss and stain in one, non sticky, staining, smells nice. I don't care for the sephora brand lip stain.


 Good to know about the Sephora brand lip stain.  I almost got one earlier this week since they are on sale right now, but decided I didn't need it.


----------



## jAmber89 (Aug 29, 2012)

So far, Ulta Brand cosmetics have been good to me, especially the eye shadows. I always use a primer, though, so pigment (or lack thereof) has never been an issue for me.


----------

